# Toiletting and also crying



## joannewareing (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi all,
my lovely Dixie is coming up to 16 weeks old. He is fully paper trained and no accidents. However, now he is going for walks he doesnt seem to realise he can wee and poo. He holds on till we get home and then goes on the paper. I have put paper outside to try and teach him, but he doesnt seem to click. Any advice or should I just persevere? Also, he becomes really upset when I leave to go to work. He is never left for more than three and half hours, but he cries and has now started barking. Crate training didnt work as he was frightened of it so his bed and toys are in kitchen. What can I do?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Just a case of persevering with weeing etc out on walks they get it in the end . Reward him when he does go so he gets the idea. How long do you walk hin for? Can be difficult as young puppies should not do too much exercise but exercise will stimulate the need to go! With the barking when you leave does he settle after a few minutes and is he quiet when you get back if so he is probably just voicing his displeasure at being left. If he keeps it up for the full time you are away then you may need to go back to basics. Hattie would make a fuss when I left but was quiet after a few minutes, I used to wait outside to see how long she took. She is getting better each week she gets older.


----------



## joannewareing (Jan 30, 2012)

Just walk him for 15 mins max, twice a day, but do a lot of playing in the house - is this ok?
he was still barking after 25 mins so I felt I had to go back befor he got too distressed. Dont want to baby him, but neither do I want him restricting my movements.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Possibly depends on any annoyance he may cause to neighbours. If that is not a problem then I would probably do cold turkey and leave him to get on with it if he is not actualy distressed. Difficult call for you he may just be testing the boundaries sorry this is not much help! Is there anyone who can go in mid time you are away to pop him out and have a bit of a play?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

joannewareing said:


> Hi all,
> my lovely Dixie is coming up to 16 weeks old. He is fully paper trained and no accidents. However, now he is going for walks he doesnt seem to realise he can wee and poo. He holds on till we get home and then goes on the paper. I have put paper outside to try and teach him, but he doesnt seem to click. Any advice or should I just persevere? Also, he becomes really upset when I leave to go to work. He is never left for more than three and half hours, but he cries and has now started barking. Crate training didnt work as he was frightened of it so his bed and toys are in kitchen. What can I do?


Hi when you say "hes fully paper trained " does that mean you've taught him to go on paper in the house?? If so prehaps that is the problem?
So long as he is let outside every hour you should hardley have any accidents,and as he gets old he will be able to hold his bladder for longer.You need to teach him to go on grass and as soon as he's finished give him a high value treat like a small piece of sausage or liver.

I think leaveing him for three and half hours is a long time at this age ,especially if its every day?? prehaps a neighbour or friend could check on him or take him for a walk?there are lots of companys that walk dogs while their owners are at work,he could be getting seperation issues left for so long at this age if its every day,hence the barking.

Also i think nearly every puppy hates his crate at first but persevere he will grow to like it this could be a better option if you have to leave him for so long because as he gets older he could start causeing damage to your kitchen or even himself if he's getting stressed.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

start using a toilet command, we use "Pee Pee" but you an say "be clean" "potty" "wizz" or what ever you want. but by using a toilet command you can teach him to pee and poo when you want. so when you are out you can say the word and he will do the toilet.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

When puppies are very young they don't wee/poo while out on walks, they go at home ... I remember this with both of mine. When just a little older they start to do it while out which is much more convenient. Before they get to that stage it's a good idea to go straight out in the garden after a walk to give them the opportunity to do it there. Each time they do say "do wee wees" or something like that and lots of praise so that as they learn the verbal command. He'll need to be taken out to the garden frequently like this for wees.

Re the crying when left, did you leave puppy for shorter periods of time and build up, 20 mins, then 40 mins, etc, or was it 3 hours straight off?

Walk puppy first, leave a radio on, give a stuffed Kong, and if possible ask someone to come in half way through to play, take out in the garden for wee, etc.

Hope that helps. x


----------



## joannewareing (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks everybody for your responses, will carry on with the training. didnt realise it was normal for young pups not to wee and poo whilst out, so that was reassuring. re the crying dont often leave him for such a long time as three and half hours, my mum usually babysits, but there have been occasions when there has been no alternative. also, yes I did build up gradually, but he is quite clingy.


----------

